# So You Want To Know The Value Of Your Pocketwatch



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Whilst researching an Waltham Equity pocketwatch i came across this excellent website it is well worth a visit it shows the model, grade, jewels, and most interestingly the price when new. The above watch cost $13.30 in 1915. http://www.illusionjewels.com/AlbertWalkerwatches.html

Visit My Website

Here is the one of the pages--


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks alot for this link!!!

Excellent!

Andreas


----------

